# Potential Client for Someone in San Francisco



## WoodshopJoe (Jun 22, 2009)

I had a lady contact me on my web site looking for someone to rework an antique bed to fit a queen size mattress. I am assuming it is larger than that already but I am not sure. If you feel your skills are up to the task send me an email with your contact info and I will forward it on to her so that she can contact you. I would do it myself but the shipping would be cost prohibitive since I am in Wisconsin, so I told her I would try to find someone closer to her. She said she lives in the East Bay area.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

To far away for me.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

I wonder but not sure. Older beds were full size or double? So a queen is larger in size? A1 Jim & I could hitchhike there & save the freight? LOL


----------



## WoodshopJoe (Jun 22, 2009)

I will shoot her an email to find out what size the bed is now.


----------



## WoodshopJoe (Jun 22, 2009)

OK, so this just got a bit more complicated. Studie was correct, the current bed is a double bed (54" x 75") and she wants the bed to fit a queen (60"x80"). She sounds very eager to have this done. I haven't seen any photos so not sure exactly how this is going to be done but someone with a creative mind I'm sure could help her out.


----------



## TraumaJacques (Oct 25, 2008)

I did something similar to this last summer. (Actually I think I started a blog about it got to look into that) anyway let me tell you that it is not simple to incorporate new and old into a design. The whole project was a pain. Antway like Jim it is too far.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

You can buy a kit, very inexpensive, that makes the conversion. I did it on one of our antique beds. All you are doing is allowing it to hold a larger matteress. It's done with brackets. If she still wants the bed rails to show, that's a different matter. Then the bed will have to be altered, losing the "antique" value.


----------

